# Southern Roll Call



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you guys all ok? I see reports of 193 dead.

These days F5 tornadoes tear through towns and kill nobody, and great hurricanes often kill nobody. What weather you guys have had! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom; 

Checking in from Roanoke, VA. Mostly just heavy rain and some high winds this time. Some of the nearby counties had some bad tree damage - harder to stay in the ground once it is so saturated. No tornados from this band of storms, thankfully. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

We made it through here in middle Al aok, just some high winds that 
blew limbs from the trees. Layout aok thank GOD. We didn't get any 
rain until around 2 this morning and it seem to come down all at once. 
There is one on here from around Huntfield Al and he may have had it 
petty hard there. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

This was the sign I put up last year marking the entrance to our driveway

During the storms the massive oak tree (indicated) was blown down and 

blocked both our driveway and the highway (2 lane asphalt road) by our house

It also took out the guy wires for the power lines













This is what our driveway looks like now

The left arrow marks our mailbox and the right arrow ends at the signpost














We were fortunate. Although four of our massive oak trees (in line with our house) were blown down (uprooted or simply snapped in multiple pieces) no one was hurt, the house apparently suffered no damage and other damage was relatively minor. We lost power for several hours but our son's home in Beebe is still without power and may be out of power for a week or so.


Our house is between the tree above and the trees below











There were 5 people killed in Vilonia which is nearby.

There is a lot of damage all around here but aside from Vilonia most is property damage.

I don't often head for the crawl space but the way that these winds started blowing, we headed down there. I am amazed we got by with so little damage. 

My Caboose Layout was a disaster as the storm had a lot of fun with it.

Hopefully the other MLSers fared as well or better than we did.

Jerry


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

The storms passed around us here in Salisbury, NC, so all we got was some wind and rain. We're headed to Alabama tonight to care for family who are without power and in need of medical care. Things are not great, but we were much luckier than many, and for that we are grateful.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

We are good here just north east of Atlanta most of the bad was further north and not good. We only got about 1/8 rain and very little wind. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

All is well in Chatsworth & Dalton, GA. However, lots of damage just north (Ringgold) and west (Rome). My thoughts and prayers are with all those with extreme damage.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

The Weather Service has now reported that there were at least 15 tornadoes that touched down in Arkansas on that one day. The news said this type of weather normally does not show up until a month later which makes one wonder what the next month will bring. By comparison last year was one of the driest in Arkansas history.

I went out to get some donuts yesterday morning in Vilonia and the donut shop was closed and then we went out to dinner last night in Beebe and the restaurant was also closed. Just about everywhere we went there were large and small trees down and bunches of utility company bucket trucks in parking lots.

There were more violent storms the next day (mostly missed us) and some major storms again last night and forecast for the next few days as well.

Several rivers are predicted to crest higher than their previous record highs (we are fortunate in that we are not close to any such rivers). The main road Hwy 67/167 going south between us and Little Rock and going north from here is either blocked by flood waters or is predicted to be blocked by flood waters. According to the news there are more counties in Arkansas under a flood watch at the same time than anytime in Arkansas history that they are aware of.

On top of this they are predicting up to 9 more inches of rain today and tomorrow.

Some towns like Georgetown are totally isolated by flood waters and others like Des Arc (both nearby where I like to take the flat-bottom boat) is expecting another 10 foot rise in the White River. Farmers are in trouble because they should have their crops planted by now but their fields are under water and not expected to dry out soon.

Not only is this having a major impact on people but it will also probably cause a shortage of and major price increase for any sort of food that is grown in the USA plus affecting the price of everything from milk to eggs to beef as the fields where the animals graze are in many places under water. I am sure that this applies to most southern states near Arkansas.

We are OK and I hope other MLSers continue to be OK.

Jerry


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone hear from Henson Tittle? I sent him a e-mail but no reply.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Haven't heard from Hensen, Donnie but just talked with Rudy Allarde who reported limbs and twigs down on the RR. He lives southeast of Birmingham, AL and the RR's OK. 

Some years ago, a tornado came through the northern boundry of their property and took out some trees.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All OK here in the Nashville metro area for now. There was one small tornado in the Mt. Juliet area, but middle TN "lucked out" as the temps did not break 65, thus kept much of it south. 

The fear now is flooding in middle and west TN. Third year in a row for the end of April-first of May period for flooding.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

According to the news, last Wednesday set an all time record for tornadoes in a 24 hour period with 226 tornadoes recorded. 

This far exceeded the previous record of 148 tornadoes that was set in 1974. They did not say if this was a USA record or a world wide record.

The total recorded tornadoes from that storm front came to 312. 
Now it seems that floods may be approaching record highs as well.

Here at least the storms have moved on and the sun has finally returned.
























Jerry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Weather has been wet and cold in Northern Illinois, but nothing bad. Southern Illinois is having floods.


----------

